# How-To Make Log Furniture



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Carve a Tenon on a Log Clamp*

I designed a log clamp to hold logs that are too big for the lathe. My friend, Mitchel Dillman over at Colorado Rock*N Logs fabricated it for me. See how to use it to carve a tenon in this video!






Please visit my website and FaceBook Page. Thanks!


----------



## sugerman (Jan 23, 2013)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Carve a Tenon on a Log Clamp*
> 
> I designed a log clamp to hold logs that are too big for the lathe. My friend, Mitchel Dillman over at Colorado Rock*N Logs fabricated it for me. See how to use it to carve a tenon in this video!
> 
> ...


Disclaimer: I watched the video on mute because I'm on the phone. I'm legitimately curious (haven't done much work with drawknives).

Why not use a shaving horse?


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Carve a Tenon on a Log Clamp*
> 
> I designed a log clamp to hold logs that are too big for the lathe. My friend, Mitchel Dillman over at Colorado Rock*N Logs fabricated it for me. See how to use it to carve a tenon in this video!
> 
> ...


Sugarman,

I've always used a different variation of the this log clamp and it works great. To be honest, I had never heard of a log horse and since you are the second person to bring it up I Googled it. Judging by the pictures, I would say that the log clamp is stronger and will hold the log more steady while carving it with the draw-knife. When using the knife you're going to pull with a lot of strength and you need to know that the log will stay put. The clamp is much smaller too. I wouldn't want a log horse in my shop because it takes up too much space. I do, however, like the log horses with the built-on chainsaw chop-saw. That would come in handy for cutting large logs that don't fit in the circular chop saw or miter saw. So I'm definitely putting that on my wish-list! Thanks for the question!


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*How-To Carve a Tenon*

Tenon cutters are quick but sloppy. See how-to carve a tenon using a draw knife that will look great and fit tight!






See the full tutorial by following this link: http://logfurniturehowto.com/tutorial/learn-how-to-carve-a-tenon/


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*How-To Make a Puzzle-Cut Shelf or Panel*

In this tutorial, Scott shows in much more detail how to craft the puzzle-cut shelf. This technique can also be used for dresser sides, door panels, or anywhere else you might need a really awesome panel.






See the full tutorial by following this link: http://logfurniturehowto.com/tutorial/learn-how-to-make-a-puzzle-cut-shelf/


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *How-To Make a Puzzle-Cut Shelf or Panel*
> 
> In this tutorial, Scott shows in much more detail how to craft the puzzle-cut shelf. This technique can also be used for dresser sides, door panels, or anywhere else you might need a really awesome panel.
> 
> ...


You do a great job of editing your videos so they are short and to the point with the needed detail. Keep it up….............


----------



## Shanem (Aug 25, 2011)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *How-To Make a Puzzle-Cut Shelf or Panel*
> 
> In this tutorial, Scott shows in much more detail how to craft the puzzle-cut shelf. This technique can also be used for dresser sides, door panels, or anywhere else you might need a really awesome panel.
> 
> ...


Enjoy watching your videos. May have to try and make some of these someday.


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*How-To Apply an Epoxy Finish*

In this video Scott Shaeffer is joined by Kris Williams from Rocky Blue Woodworks who introduces us to various table top finishes. We'll also be talking about how to build an aspen table top appropriately for an epoxy finish!

This video is 1 of 2 in the series. To see more from Kris, follow this link: http://www.rockybluewoodworks.com/






This video is 2 of 2.






See the full tutorial by following this link: http://logfurniturehowto.com/tutorial/how-to-apply-epoxy-finish/


----------



## BoardCop (Mar 27, 2014)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *How-To Apply an Epoxy Finish*
> 
> In this video Scott Shaeffer is joined by Kris Williams from Rocky Blue Woodworks who introduces us to various table top finishes. We'll also be talking about how to build an aspen table top appropriately for an epoxy finish!
> 
> ...


This was very helpful! Thank you for posting


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Waterfall Side Table*

I had a butcher block glue up that I decided to not use for what I made it for (bar stool seats) so instead, I conceived an artistic idea for some side tables. Let me show you how I made them!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Waterfall Side Table*
> 
> I had a butcher block glue up that I decided to not use for what I made it for (bar stool seats) so instead, I conceived an artistic idea for some side tables. Let me show you how I made them!


Pretty cool tables, thanks for sharing


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Waterfall Side Table*
> 
> I had a butcher block glue up that I decided to not use for what I made it for (bar stool seats) so instead, I conceived an artistic idea for some side tables. Let me show you how I made them!


Sorry, I may have missed it in the beginning, but what kind of wood is the glued up section (that was for the bar stools)?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Waterfall Side Table*
> 
> I had a butcher block glue up that I decided to not use for what I made it for (bar stool seats) so instead, I conceived an artistic idea for some side tables. Let me show you how I made them!


Very cool tables!


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Make a Flat-Packed Log Bar Stool*

Faced with a request to ship 15 bar stools overseas, I had to redesign the way he builds them to make shipping much more economical. Take this journey with us. We think you'll like it.


----------



## workerinwood (Jan 1, 2010)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Make a Flat-Packed Log Bar Stool*
> 
> Faced with a request to ship 15 bar stools overseas, I had to redesign the way he builds them to make shipping much more economical. Take this journey with us. We think you'll like it.


Great video, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Make a Chuppah How-To*

I was asked to build a Chuppah for a wedding using small diameter, nearly green aspen logs. It was a challenge finding the logs but building it sure was fun!

How do you incorporate logs into a wedding? It seems to be a growing trend - this is the third wedding project I've worked on. Please share things you've made for weddings by posting pictures below! If it's a log item, I'll share it on my FaceBook page with a back link to your page!


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Make Your Own Dowel How-To*

My buddy, Kris Williams has to make his own Beetle Kill Pine dowels for various projects. See how he does it using a router table and a few feather boards!


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cut Pefect Circles How-To*

Kris Williams of Rocky Blue Woodworks shows us how to cut perfect circles on a band saw including how to make the sled need to do it!


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Make a Custom Plug How-To*

Scott shows you how to use your skills on the lathe to make any size plug to conceal any bolt, screw, or other hardware you use to fasten your joints and tenons.

To see more of Scott's work, visit www.SanJuanCarpentry.com


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

ScottShaeffer said:


> *Make a Custom Plug How-To*
> 
> Scott shows you how to use your skills on the lathe to make any size plug to conceal any bolt, screw, or other hardware you use to fasten your joints and tenons.
> 
> To see more of Scott's work, visit www.SanJuanCarpentry.com


looks good, love the nonchalant Office comment.


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Log Slice Wine Rack How-To*

Got any log slices laying around with nothing to do? Put them to work in your kitchen holding wine bottles!

I can't seem to get the video to show up in this tutorial. To see the video tutorial, please CLICK HERE. Thanks.


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Carve a Butt Impression How-To*

Flat surfaces can be rough on the toosh. Try carving a butt impression in your seat and feel the difference! It's like the wood is cuddling with your cheeks. See how to get this done in this video!

If the video doesn't appear, CLICK HERE


----------



## ScottShaeffer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Butcher Block Glue-Up*

So maybe this isn't a butcher block glue-up in the traditional sense, but it is a very close relative with similar construction, design, and look. See how Scott has assembled butcher-block to be used to make bar stool seats!

If the video doesn't appear, CLICK HERE to watch it now!


----------

